# How to: DIY Melted Crayons on Canvas



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Jul 12, 2014)

Shades of Jackson Pollack


----------



## Mirabilis (Jul 15, 2014)

How fun.  I could probably try and do it here by just letting the board sit under the Florida sun. Maybe get a small fan for manipulating the design.  Actually kids could come up with so many designs once they start melting.  Very clever.


----------

